# Ada 60p



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is a 60P that I scaped. Its 4 days old. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

great scape.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

awesome rock arrangement and i think the bushes of moss are really cool, but why do you have fish in there? shouldnt you let it cycle a little more before you put fish in?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

tex627 said:


> awesome rock arrangement and i think the bushes of moss are really cool, but why do you have fish in there? shouldnt you let it cycle a little more before you put fish in?


Layout was done for a display that lasted only for a weekend. Had to take it down after the photo was taken.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

Sick tank. Is that tank from Hawaii?


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful tank and rock scaping. 

What happened? Why did you have to take it down?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the rocks! Cute little bushes. They would look good in pellia- kinda compliment the anubias shape.

Sorry you had to take it down. Bummer!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice tank! Sad you had to take it down 

Was that the nana petite you got from the auction?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

styderman - yes, tank was done in Hawaii.

gravy9 - thanks for the comment. It was done for a show and after the show I had no space for it.

tex gal - thanks. Taking the tank down was ok. Another excuse to set a new layout again.

Jdinh04 - Sup John! No, these weren't the nana petite that was at the auction. Still have them. Hope to set them up on Thursday!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

manini said:


> Sup John! No, these weren't the nana petite that was at the auction. Still have them. Hope to set them up on Thursday!


Not much!

Sweet, looking forward to seeing some pics


----------

